# First ever one on one SOCIAL interaction with the opposite sex



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I met a girl a few days back and without really even trying I ended up with her number lol. I called her today, and offered to teach her how to make sushi. She took me up on it! So I guess I can say I have a semi-date this weekend?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Aw. That's awesome. I hope you two have a blast.


----------



## Sugababie4 (Jan 6, 2009)

Heck yah! 

Congratulations. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Haha, thats awesome dude, well done :boogie :boogie


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

you better know how to make sushi.


----------



## Jeg479 (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck to you


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good luck to you!!

Post the recipe =)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

rdrr said:


> you better know how to make sushi.


hahaha.

Dude what a cool talent, you could pick up so many chicks that way.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

That's great! Congrats


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome man, I have to say the idea of cooking even the simplest of meals for a gal makes me smile, Best Of Luck!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck!

This semi date is just practice! Have fun and learn how to mack a lady!


----------



## Cicero (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats, that's awesome! And it makes me want to learn how to make sushi...


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

LonelyHeart87 said:


> Good luck to you!!
> 
> Post the recipe =)


Yeah, here it is:

Sushi Roll

1 Cup Sushi rice ½ cucumber, peeled, cut into small strips
4-1/2 TBSP rice vinegar 2 TBSP pickled ginger
4-1/2 TBSP white sugar 1 Avocado
2-1/4 tsp salt ½ lb. imitation crabmeat
3 sheets Nori Strips of roasted red pepper
Steamed asparagus Daikon 
Blanched carrot Sliced hearts of palm
Cilantro lettuce or spinach

In a medium saucepan, bring 2 cups of water to a boil. Add rice and stir. Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer for 20 minutes. In a small bowl, mix the rice vinegar, sugar and salt. Blend the mixture into the rice.

Preheat oven to 300°F. On a medium baking sheet, heat Nori in the preheated oven 1 to 2 minutes, until warm.

Center one sheet of Nori on bamboo sushi mat. Wet hands. Using hands spread a thin layer of rice on the sheet of Nori and press into a thin layer. Arrange cucumber, ginger, avocado, crabmeat and assorted other veggies down the center of the rice. Lift the end of the mat, and gently roll it over the ingredients, pressing gently. Roll it forward to make a complete roll. Repeat with the remaining ingredients. Chill for at least two hours.

Cut each roll into 6 slices using a wet, sharp knife. Clean knife between slices.

Serve with wasabi, soy sauce or dipping sauce.

BTW, this makes WAY more than 6 slices. More like 8-12. And from experience, you can get three rolls per batch.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

aww! im so happy for you! 
good luck


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

tell us all how it works out!


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice  Let us know how it goes...


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

that's awesome. goodluck =)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cool dude


----------

